# intergroom NJ



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

My groomer is there today. I don't know what her specialty is though. Her shop is called Wag N Wash.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Take lots of pictures! I'll be at Hershey in September.
Mary


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting pictures. It would be so much fun to go to one of those events. The more I groom Zulee, the more I admire and commend those who do it for a living.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Where is it, I would like to go see it


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Secaucus....meadowlands. I took tons of pics on my phone and I TRIED TO GET THEM TO SEND. Somethings wrong. Anyway Kendra Otto won 1st place with a jet black mini in a german trim with a totally shaved tail. Beautiful curved neck and high topknot, shaved pinnas. The 2nd and 3rd place winners were also german trims with super exagerated point od rumps. 4th place was a white lamb trim. The winner also sported a "beard". I happen to love them. I saw a photo of a poodle from Europe a year ago that wore a beard. I have a beard that is about 3 inches or longer on my male parti poo. But I have a feeling that germans with beards, no mustaches at all, will be the next big thing!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you ever braid your poodle's beard? That would be awesome! LOL


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Just saw this on the NY Times website. Has pictures, too!

Dogs Become Living Sculpture at Show for Groomers - NYTimes.com


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am riding home from New Jersey with the 2nd place $1250 Seahorse poodlensleeping in the back seat. My friend JUSTINE COSLEY From Munhall PA did the work and my other friends Angela Kumpe and Sami Stanley were interviewed by the NY Times. If you ever get a chance to go to one of these grooming events, GO!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I am riding home from New Jersey with the 2nd place $1250 Seahorse poodlensleeping in the back seat. My friend JUSTINE COSLEY From Munhall PA did the work and my other friends Angela Kumpe and Sami Stanley were interviewed by the NY Times. If you ever get a chance to go to one of these grooming events, GO!


Congratulations, that's a great accomplishment . Unfortunately I couldn't make it to Secaucus, but I will plan the Hershey in September.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I saw at least a dozen GORGEOUS black minis all impeccably groomed. Maybe you can enter your little guy. I am gonna enter with my toy as well as a model dog.


----------

